# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  PERPETUUM EBNER 2020L

## emeis

Γειά σας.
θα σας απασχολήσω με ένα δύσκολο θέμα.
ένα πικάπ της εταιρίας  Perpetuum Ebner (PE 2020L) φτιαγμένο για την TELEFUNKEN
ήταν έτοιμο για βέβαιο θάνατο αλλά είπα να κάνω τον ήρωα,...)και το έσωσα απο τα σκουπίδια,η 
όπου αλλού προοριζόταν.
μετά απο έναν καλό καθαρισμό εμφανισιακά έγινε κουκλί.
το καλώδιο DIN λείπει είναι βγαλμένο με κολλητήρι.
όπως επίσης και οι βάσεις της ανάρτησης.είναι μόνο με τα ελατήρια.
είπα να το δοκιμάσω αν δουλεύει,...
με το που έβαλα το φίς στην μπρίζα άρχισε το πλατώ να γυρίζει,...άκουσα προσεκτικά το μοτέρ
και συμπέρανα πως δουλεύει άριστα.κανένας παράξενος θόρυβος,.
ο μόνος αυτοματισμός που δουλεύει είναι οταν ο βραχίονας φτάνει στο τέλος του δίσκου,..απλά σηκώνεται,..αλλά 
δεν γυρίζει στην βάση του,..μένει εκεί.και φυσικά το πλατώ γυρίζει συνέχεια χωρίς να σταματά.
ο μηχανισμός είναι πεντακάθαρος  όλα τα εξαρτήματα μεταλλικά,.ακόμη και το μεγάλο γρανάζι είναι μεταλλικό.
που σε αντίστοιχες κατασκευές της DUAL είναι πλαστικό.
Ήθελα λοιπόν να σας ρωτήσω για το εξαίρετο αυτό δείγμα Γερμανικής μηχανικής,
αν θα μπορούσα να το επισκευάσω,και να δουλεύει όπως πρέπει,αν γνωρίζετε κάποιον που έχει την σχετική εμπειρία
και μπορεί να τα βγάλει πέρα με αυτον τον περίπλοκο μηχανισμό που απαιτεί γνώσεις και πείρα.
όχι να το λύσει και μετά να μην ξέρει τι μπαίνει που,..και πως,..)
όπως έκανα εγώ πρίν απο πολλά χρόνια,..προσπαθώντας να το παίξω μάστορας
κατέστρεψα ενα εξαιρετικής κατάστασης DUAL 1019.
αυτά Κύριοι,..σας ευχαριστώ είτε βρεθεί άκρη,..είτε δεν βρεθεί,.)



[img=http://s2.postimage.org/262ep6u78/IMG_5275.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/264775dgk/IMG_5274.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/264w07kv8/IMG_5273.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/2652mcyuc/IMG_5272.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/265aw1pb8/IMG_5269.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/265t2yiqs/IMG_5268.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/266jjk2n8/IMG_5267.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/2673e08kk/IMG_5266.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/267i9ud0k/IMG_5265.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/267s72fz8/IMG_5264.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimage.org/26872wkf8/IMG_5263.jpg]

[img=http://s3.postimage.org/r50uc7b8/IMG_5260.jpg]

----------


## minusplus

Γεια σου Παναγιώτη. 
Οι φωτογραφίες απο κάτω επιβεβαιώνουν, ότι το μηχάνημα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση. 
Αυτό που φαίνεται απο κάτω σαν μετασχηματιστής, είναι πολλαπλός ηλεκτρομαγνήτης?
Αν ναι, πιθανότατα εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα κ ρίξε κ λίγο λαδάκι στα κινητά μέρη.

----------


## emeis

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη.Μοτέρ είναι αυτό που βλέπεις.
Low stray field 4pole
induction motor SPM 4 / 15
with vibrating metal-Central Hinges
είναι η μετάφραση απο τα γερμανικά.
το πήγα σήμερα σε έναν γνωστό μου ηλεκτρονικό,..με το που το είδε
πελάγωσε))...μηχανικό θέλεις και όχι ηλεκτρονικό μου είπε.
είσαι τρελλός αν νομίζεις οτι θα λύσω και θα δέσω αυτόν τον μηχανισμό,.)
οπότε δεν έχω και πολλές ελπίδες να βρώ κάποιον που ξέρει και γνωρίζει καλά το αντικείμενο,.
και αν βρεθεί κάποιος,..προφανώς θα είναι μεγάλος σε ηλικία,.και θα έχει αποσυρθεί  απο το σπόρ,.))

----------


## minusplus

Εμ βέβαια μότερ είναι. Πετάμε κ καμιά κοτσάνα που κ που!
Για να βρείς λύση πρέπει να πάς βήμα-βήμα για να δείς τη λειτουργία όταν πάει να επιστρέψει η κεφαλή. 
Όλα τα μέρη είναι μεταλλικά οπότε ή κάποιο σημείο έχει λυγίσει ή θέλει λάδωμα... Αν μπορείς βγάλε κανα βιντεο

----------


## alx_sav

Ψάξε στο νετ για το steuerpimpel. Τα PE είναι κατα βάση DUAL και ο μηχανισμός τους είναι παρόμοιος. Μπορείς να το φτιάξεις με ένα μικρό κομμάτι πλαστικό σωλήνα απο μόνωση κάποιου χοντρού καλωδίου ή κάτι τέτοιο. Απλώς θέλει να να είναι αρκετά "μαλακό" ώστε να "πιάνει" αλλά και αρκετά "συμπαγές" ώστε να μπορεί να τραβήξει τον βραχίωνα πίσω.

----------


## vaggy

Σε πολλα παλια πικαπ αυτη η κινηση ηταν ετσι- ηταν δικια σου δουλεια να πιασεις το βραχιονα και να τον γυρισεις πισω στην θεση του
οποτε μην το κανιβαλισεις τζαμπα..................

----------


## east electronics

Επισης ενα βασικο προβλημα ειναι οτι το γρασσο ""εποχης "" σε πολλα απο αυτα τα μηχανηματα ειναι βασισμενο σε παραγωγα πετρελαιου και ξερενετε σε ασχημοα βαθμο . αυτο πρεπει να το τσεκαρεις με προσοχη . 

Τελος μια πολυ καλη λυση για γρασσο ειναι να πας σε ενα καταστημα με ηλεκτρικα  εργαλεια της Hitachi και να ζητησεις γρασσο της Hitachi  το οποιο δεν τρωει πλαστικα  δεν ειναι γραφιτουχο  ουτε ληθιου  ειναι μαλλον σιλικονης και εχει απιστευτα αποτελεσματα λιπανσης  και διαχρονικοτητας . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

